# Mac's 1st Attempt At Pictures



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

these photos are a test under supervision of Bill(AKA Yoda







aka The Git







)

first couple my RLT family



















* If this does not work, I am thinking of putting a hammer through HAL - or even through Mac!! - The Git *

such a nice man







(mac)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I fixed it for you Mac,







You put the file names ending in jpg but they were saved as JPG in capital letters. It makes a difference.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*********** computers









We are experiencing difficulties, and will be back when we understand what we have done wrong









If anyone can help it would be appreciated. I have followed the instructions as given.

Yoda


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

See message above .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I fixed it for you Mac,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy it wasn`t my fault this time







Yoda has 26 years of experiance I have a bit more then 26 days







will attempt again next week


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> ←
> ​


thanks Roy









Thus endeth Yodas first lesson, I`m forrbiden from trying anymore photo posts without proper supervision







he seems to think I`m a computer twonk









As Arnie would say I`ll be back


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Bill and Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Well done Bill and Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan Ive` got a number of others ready including my English and other oldies but Bill had to go, he`d spent most

of the afternoon struggling with a problem with Hal`s virus protection programe

before starting on the photos







a good mate, a complete Git but a good mate


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Mac...Dont give up!!

Fight the technology and win!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Mac, you not like leather though!


----------

